# T40p vs Powerbook 15"



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

Pour résumer ce qui a plus ou moins été dit un peu partout, et que je me décide une bonne fois pour toute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le Powerbook 15"
+ design
+ disque dur de 80 go
+ graveur dvd 2x
+ firewire 1 et 2, usb 2, dvi
+ clavier rétro éclairé
+ vient de sortir donc je sais qu'il ne sera pas remplacé dans 1 mois
+ Mac os X est beau et agréable à utiliser
- garantie d'un an
- radeon 9600 64 mb (sauf qu'y a pas de jeu pour s'en servir)
- le prix : à partir de 2500 euros pour l'avoir en version "correcte"
- autonomie / chaleur (need 2nd batterie, facture allourdie)
- j'ai déjà un powerbook 15" 1ghz avec 512 mo de ram et une radeon 9000

Le T40p

+ c'est un IBM thinkpad avec tout ce que ça veut dire (thinklight pour éclairer le clavier par exemple)
+ ultranav (j'insiste  ) (double système de pointage super customizable et plratique)
+ le prix étudiant
+ l'autonomie / chaleur
+ il est plus discret
+ il est plus léger
+ c'est un PC et y'a des jeux
- mais il n'a qu'une radeon 9000
- disque dur ridicule de 40 go
- pas de graveur dvd pour contrebalancer le disque dur ridicule
- je devrais m'acheter une carte pcmcia firewire pour pouvoir utiliser mon ipod (mais bon, même avec 100 euros de plus, le prix reste inférieur)
- ce portable a 6 mois, remplacement prochain?
- faudra se tapper XP (et le relooker)
- écran de 14" 
- look ibm (faut vraiment être fan pour aimer  ).

Donc voilà mon dilemne... La 3eme option étant : je n'achète rien, et je garde mon powerbook actuel qui tient encore la route. C'est la moins "alléchante", mais ptêt qu'elle est plus raisonnable, je sais pas.

Si vous avez des remarques à faire, des conseils à me donner, n'hésitez pas... Pour l'instant je penche plus du côté du T40p...


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2003)

Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de changer un Ti qui n'a pas une année ?

Sinon, aucune hésitation, le t40i, c'est de la daube...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de changer un Ti qui n'a pas une année ?
> 
> Sinon, aucune hésitation, le t40i, c'est de la daube...



Alu 15"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne pas craquer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pfff


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, aucune hésitation, le t40*p*, c'est de la daube...


Heu, vu que ton avis est minoritaire (et assez exceptionnel), j'aimerai une argumentation un peu plus poussée stp


----------



## iXel (22 Septembre 2003)

le T40P c'est de la merde car tu ne pourras tout simplement plus aller sur os x
puis il est moche


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> le T40P c'est de la merde car tu ne pourras tout simplement plus aller sur os x
> puis il est moche


je reconnais bien la la cmove touch


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2003)

t40p, pas t40i... Je pensais à mon t68 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou tu vois que mon avis est minoritaire ? Toutes les réponses que t'as obtenues étaient pro-alu...


----------



## Claude number X (22 Septembre 2003)

J'ai le même Ti (1ghz 512 Mo mais avec superdrive).
Aaahhh, je l'aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vas quand même pas changer le tien pour cette chose ideuse et boursouflée, je ne sais pas comment tu l'utilises mais il pourra surement faire jusqu'à la sortie du G5 portable. Passe le à 1 Go de ram, ce que tu peux faire pour la maudique somme de 1350 sur l'IBM avec un seul emplacement si j'ai bien compris ici 
Merde alors, je pensais pas que ca pouvait coûter aussi cher de la RAM, et en plus ils sont en rupture de stock
Et sans firewire avec un disque de 40 Go bonjour la "portabilité" de la solution, tu trimballe tu branche ton PCMCIA puis ton HD. Déja qu'il y la batterie qui déborde mais avec ca en plus, plus la peine d'espèrer l'installer sur tes genoux et sur un bureau, faut presque un retroviseur pour bouger ton ordi.


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> t40p, pas t40i... Je pensais à mon t68
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ba sur le net en général, bcp de sites et de gens (hors site apple) ont tendanceà  le voir comme LE portable PC... 
Et bon, je trouve un peu triste oiur l'alu 15" que l'argument qui revienne le plus ici soit "il est beau, l'autre est laid" :/


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même Ti (1ghz 512 Mo mais avec superdrive).
> Aaahhh, je l'aime
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais mais je m'en fous un peu du G5 portable, il aura tjs aucun jeux, il aura les défauts d un first gen, il sera chaud, consommera bcp... Fin bon, j'en ai pas l'utilité. 


"Et sans firewire avec un disque de 40 Go bonjour la "portabilité" de la solution, tu trimballe tu branche ton PCMCIA puis ton HD."
Ba, une pccard c rikiki hein, et ca se loge ds l'ordi dc bon, on sacrifie pas grand chose... Si j'achète un gros HDD suplémentaire externe pour le T40p , j'arriverai même pas au prix du pb 15". Et j'en aurai pas besoin tout le temps, je prendrai mon HDD que pour les longs voyages, pas pour l'utilisation quotidienne peu gourmante en espace dique que je fais de mes portables.

"Déja qu'il y la batterie qui déborde mais avec ca en plus, plus la peine d'espèrer l'installer sur tes genoux et sur un bureau, faut presque un retroviseur pour bouger ton ordi. "
erf, très drole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis l'ibm a la thinlight, ça permet de voir bcp mieux qu'un clavier rétro éclairé, même si c est moins "design" (et accessoirement ça éclaire aussi ce qu'il y a a  côté)


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Il y a un gros avantage : 3 ans de garantie standard !!!

Ils ont confiance dans leur matériel !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (22 Septembre 2003)

Encore toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un truc qui me déçois, c le fait que tu dises qu'il n'y a rien pour s'en servir de la radeon 9600...

Niveau jeu, il y a quand même RTCW, JedyNight2, Quake3, Warcraft3, jeux de f1 je c plus lequel, nadscar, superman, les sims, ut2003  et des plus récent. C sûr comparé au pc, il y a moins de jeux, mais les bons titres sont là... alors la radeon peut servir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, il faut l'acheter le jeux c sûr c pas comme sur pc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps: J'achète tjs mes jeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ps2: Prend toi une  bonne console
Ps3: Le plus sage, est de rien faire si le pwb te convient tjs et voir comment ça se passe l'année prochaine.
Ps4: Pourquoi veux-tu un nouveau portable? Juste par ce que tu peux l'avoir moins chers?


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

A part warcraft 3 que j ai deja, aucun de ces jeux ne m'intéresse. Et il y a des jeux qu'il n y a QUE sur pc, ni sur mac, ni sur console.


----------



## Claude number X (22 Septembre 2003)

C'est sur que si le jeu est ta principale motivation, arrête de te, et nous, poser des questions et fonce t'acheter ce PC

 ou une gameboy advanced, mais la y'a pas de prix étudiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (après tout, on les trouve pas sur PC les jeux Nintendo)


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que si le jeu est ta principale motivation, arrête de te, et nous, poser des questions et fonce t'acheter ce PC
> 
> ou une gameboy advanced, mais la y'a pas de prix étudiant
> 
> ...


Si y'avait que ça, comme tu dis, j'aurai jamais acheter de mac, et je ne serais pas sur un Ti 15" en ce moment


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> - radeon 9600 64 mb (sauf qu'y a pas de jeu pour s'en servir)



Mettre cette carte graphique dans les défauts me parait assez incompréhensible...



			
				Jacen a dit:
			
		

> - autonomie / chaleur (need 2nd batterie, facture allourdie)



L'autonomie de l'IBM est supérieure ? Peut être, si c'est le cas (j'en sais rien) celle du PowerBook est tout de même bonne, par rapport à la moyenne des portables, donc ne peut pas être considérée commme un défaut. Quant à la chaleur, ça demande à être vérifié et comparé. Effectivement le PB posé sur une table éclairée (donc tiède) et en marche toute la journée (à l'AE) est chaud sur le dessus (sans excès) et très chaud à un endroit dessous mais ça ma parait assez normal d'une part et d'autre part je ne suis pas sûr que l'IBM fasse mieux... Quant au prix il est nettement à l'avantage du PB , sachant que celui que tu donnes pour l'IBM est lié à une promo conséquente réservée à une partie seulement des clients. Donc pour toi c'est très bien mais il ne faut pas généraliser. Pour le reste si tu veux beaucoup de jeux évidemment...

'+


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

Ba je la met dans les défauts pasqu'elle sert à rien la radeon 9600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, j'ai un peu centré le topic sur moi et sur la bataille T40p / Powerook, or l'autonomie du powerbook est de moitié inférieure à celle du T40p, c'est donc un défaut pour moii. Pour le prix c'est un peu le raisonement, *je* peux profiter de la réduction très conséquente sur le T40p, donc son prix est sans conteste un *gros* avantage. 
Après tout, que peut on faire sur un mac et pas sur un pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? (pour inverser la question lol)


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Ba je la met dans les défauts pasqu'elle sert à rien la radeon 9600



Elle sert à rien ? C'est de l'humour ?

Si ton OS est rapide à l'affichage c'est grâce à Quartz Extreme qui dépend de la vélocité d'OpenGL et dons des perfs de la carte graphique. La radéon 9600 est donc très utile !


----------



## krigepouh (22 Septembre 2003)

Salut !
Question primordiale : que fais-tu avec ton Titanium ? (jeux, travail, net...).
Est-il dépassé techniquement dans ton utilisation quotidienne ? Si non, pourquoi en changer ? Par simple "caprice" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Je rêve debout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Le Titanium 1 Ghz est une très bonne machine, ne lui manque peut-être qu'un peu de ram.
Comme dit plus haut, tout ce que l'on fait sur Mac on peut le faire sur PC et inversement, après tout est question de philosophie, de chapelle (OS X vs Windows) et de goût (Jonhatan Ive vs Designdechiotte) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu veux jouer à des jeux introuvables sur Mac et qui le resteront ? Achètes ton T40p et basta, mais rien ne vaut un PC de bureau pour jouer (je ne parle pas des consoles)... 

a+


----------



## ToMacLaumax (23 Septembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Question primordiale : que fais-tu avec ton Titanium ? (jeux, travail, net...).
> Est-il dépassé techniquement dans ton utilisation quotidienne ? Si non, pourquoi en changer ? Par simple "caprice"
> 
> ...




La même chose...


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Elle sert à rien ? C'est de l'humour ?
> 
> Si ton OS est rapide à l'affichage c'est grâce à Quartz Extreme qui dépend de la vélocité d'OpenGL et dons des perfs de la carte graphique. La radéon 9600 est donc très utile !


Ouais vachement, m'enfin moi je croyais qu'une carte graphique c'était fait pour jouer et / ou faire de la 3D, pas pour contrebalancer le manque de performances du processeur principal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Question primordiale : que fais-tu avec ton Titanium ? (jeux, travail, net...).
> Est-il dépassé techniquement dans ton utilisation quotidienne ? Si non, pourquoi en changer ? Par simple "caprice"
> 
> ...


Je précise quand même que mon jugement je le fais après 9 mois d'utilisation "intensives", et je ne pense pas que la ram arrange l'affaire, vu que quand j'utilise mon mac, il est rare que plus de 350mo soient utilisés.
Je crois que c'est aussi une question de pragmatisme, je ne vais pas payer plus cher pour un machin plus beau, plus lourd, moins autonome et avec le quel je vais faire moins de choses. Donc oui, tout porte à croire que je vais prendre un T40p. Les utilisateurs de TT hardware auront été plus convaincant que ceux de macgé


----------



## PowerMan (23 Septembre 2003)

Moi, je pense que le nouveau IBM n'est terrible, mais par contre si tu me parle du nouveau DELL à 15.4" avec la carte FX 5650, il coute cher mais au moins avec lui tu peut jouer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais pourquoi s'acheter un deisième ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## Jetsurfer (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer ce qui a plus ou moins été dit un peu partout, et que je me décide une bonne fois pour toute



N'oublies pas que ce n'est qu'une machine.
Inutile de se prendre la tête pour cela, il y a des choses bien plus importantes dans la vie.
Si j'ai bien lu tu as déjà un Titanium, qui je n'en doute pas est une bonne machine.
D'ailleurs pour pas mal de lecteurs de ce forum ce Titanium ou sa nouvelle version est encore aujourd'hui un rêve... qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'offrir, ce qui ne les empêche pas de travailler sans  trop de problèmes.
Donc a ta place je resterais avec mon Titanium, si tu peux y ajouter de la Ram et bien fais le et utilises le jusqu'à ce qu'il ne te donne "vraiment" plus satisfaction.
A titre de réflexion, je peux te dire que j'utilise encore aujourd'hui un Powerbook 1400C avec un G3 217Mhz et 48 Mb de Ram.
Je fais tourner le stock complet d'un magasin dessus avec FileMaker avec photos des objets ect. et vu qu'il devenait un peu juste et c'est normal après 7 ans,  et que je n'avais pas la possibilité de faire tourner X dessus, je viens de commander un 17"...


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

PowerMan a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je pense que le nouveau IBM n'est terrible, mais par contre si tu me parle du nouveau DELL à 15.4" avec la carte FX 5650, il coute cher mais au moins avec lui tu peut jouer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma vocation principale n'est pas de jouer, c'est juste un GROS bonus. En réalité je profite plutôt de la promo d'IBM pour m'acheter une belle machine PC. Je n'aurai peut être pas le meilleur des deux mondes, mais presque. 
Au fond si j'ai pensé au powerbook 15" c'est plus à cause du matraquage médiatique et de l'euphorie générale des mac users à son propos... Mais avec un peu de recul il est clair que je n'ai aucun intérêt à prendre un Alu 15". Je parle bien entendu ici, de mon cas personnel, n'allez pas me faire dire que dans l'absolu l'Alu 15" est nul.


----------



## Laurent T (23 Septembre 2003)

Par pitié, fais le bonheur d'un mac user en lui vendant ta superbe machine et va acheter le PC... et arrête de multiplier les posts aussi


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

Laurent T a dit:
			
		

> Par pitié, fais le bonheur d'un mac user en lui vendant ta superbe machine et va acheter le PC... et arrête de multiplier les posts aussi


Ba... je réponds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et nan je vendrais pas mon mac, j'aime trop itunes pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Et puis mon ipod se sentirait tout seul le pauvre)


----------



## PowerMan (23 Septembre 2003)

Soit... Si c'est ton choix, bonne chance, mais reste fidèle au monde MAC... c'est tellement mieux.


----------



## krigepouh (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Ma vocation principale n'est pas de jouer, c'est juste un GROS bonus...


Là c'est limite comme réflexion si je peux me permettre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Ba... je réponds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un Titanium 1 Ghz pour utiliser iTunes... C'est aussi ce que tu appelles un... GROS bonus sans doute... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Je précise quand même que mon jugement je le fais après 9 mois d'utilisation "intensives", et je ne pense pas que la ram arrange l'affaire, vu que quand j'utilise mon mac, il est rare que plus de 350mo soient utilisés...








 Pourquoi avoir acheté une machine "Pro" et "l'utiliser de façon intensive" en y connectant ton iPod et en dépassant rarement les 350 Mo d'utilisés ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un iBook 500 aurait amplement suffit !!


			
				Jacen a dit:
			
		

> ... Les utilisateurs de TT hardware auront été plus convaincant que ceux de macgé


Ah c'est un jeu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je comprends mieux maintenant !
Franchement, tu ne crois pas que l'on en a rien à faire, car à te lire cela ne ressemble qu'à des caprices, acheter un Titanium 1 Ghz pour faire de l'iTunes et se demander après 9 mois si tu ne va pas la changer pour un Alu et puis te faire un "GROS" bonus d'un T40p... Pathétique...


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

"Là c'est limite comme réflexion si je peux me permettre...  "
Je ne vois pas en quoi. Pendant 1 an, j'ai pratiquement pas jouer sur mon portable et j'ai survécu, même si je suis assez "gamer" d'habitude. Donc oui pouvoir jouer à des vrais jeux en plus de ce qu'offre le T40p sera un "bonus" intéressant. Le bonus ce n'est pas d'avoir un T40p pour jouer mais d'avoir un portable avec le quel on puisse jouer aussi.

"un Titanium 1 Ghz pour utiliser iTunes... C'est aussi ce que tu appelles un... GROS bonus sans doute... ?  
Pourquoi avoir acheté une machine "Pro" et "l'utiliser de façon intensive" en y connectant ton iPod et en dépassant rarement les 350 Mo d'utilisés ??  Un iBook 500 aurait amplement suffit !"
En décembre 2002 plusieurs facteurs m'ont poussé à acheter un Ti 1ghz : une promotion à laquelle je n'aurai droit qu'une fois (les 20% d'ADC) d'où l'ipod pris en même temps, la nécessité d'avoir un portable puissant (par confort) et mobile, mon habitude d'avoir du matos réactif pour travailler et mon côté "nerdz touche à tout" me rendant exigeant niveau performances.  Sur le coup je pouvais m'acheter une belle machine, donc je me suis dit "autant en profiter"! Et bien m'en a pris, car quand je vois les performances de mon Ti avec proteus, safari, itunes, le finder d'ouvert et ircle, je me dis qu'avec un machin moins bien j'aurai vraiment souffert! 
Maintenant histoire d'en rajouter une couche, sache qu'à la base, oui c'était un gros caprice. J'avais envie de prendre mes cours à la fac sur un portable... Donc oui, à l'époque iTunes et l'iPod étaient les gros bonus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu comprendras que j'ai été légèrement désapointé quand je me suis rendu compte que lorsque j'utilisais un traitement de texte, le powerbook ramait de temps à autre et avait tendance à faire des "petits freezesé de 5 ou 6 secondes" pendant lesquels ils n'affichaient plus rien... Rien de bien grave, ça m'a pas empêché de prendre mes cours, et d'aider les élèves étrangers qui comme ça pouvaient mieux suivre les cours, mais en y repensant, c'est quand même incroyable (inadmissible?) pour une machine à 3 000 euros (ha oui et puis y'a aussi le fait que la balance des hauts parleurs gauche / droite se dérèglent constamment mais apparement c'est du à OS X...). 

Alors je vais essayer de résumer tout ça :
Q: Pourquoi faire un topic Powerbook vs T40p sur macgé et TT hardware?
R : Parce qu'un inverstissement de plus de 2000 euros ne se fait pas à la légère, et qu'il est bon de réfléchir soigneusement, de peser le pour et le contre (acheter et consommer comme des fous, oui, mais à condition d'acheter la "bonne" chose.)

Q: Pourquoi un étudiant de 18 - 19 ans a besoin d'un portable haut de gamme pompeusement qualifié de "pro"?
R : Parce qu'un individu "moyen" n'achètera pas une voiture qui ne dépasse pas les 130km/h, parce que beaucoup préfèrent le coca à l'eau, parce qu'aujourd'hui avoir un téléphone portable est indispensable, parce que nous sommes obligés de porter des vêtements en été, parce que la société est telle qu'elle est, qu'on est toujours poussé à avoir le top de la technologie, parce que quand on a le choix, on prend ce qui a de mieux...
Ca c'était la première réponse, celle du "c'est pas ma faute si je suis comme ça, c'est la société capitaliste qui est toute pourrie, je ne suis qu'une pauvre victime"

La deuxième réponse sera beaucou plus simple et courte : parce qu'on a qu'une vie alors autant se faire plaisir à soi aussi de temps en temps et ne pas penser sans cesse aux autres. 

Conclusion du topic : merci pour toutes vos contributions, elles m'ont été utiles et je vous en remercie. Mon utilisation d'un ordinateur portable étant ce qu'elle est, je pense que je vais acheter un T40p car ainsi j'aurai d'une certaine façon "le meilleur des deux mondes" ou presque. Je suis trop attaché à mon powerbook pour le vendre (et oui! malgré tout...), et la promo du T40p me parait suffisament intéressante et opportune pour vouloir en profiter, là ou l'évolution de l'alu 15" par rapport à mon Ti ne vaut pas les 2500 euros demandés par Apple. Dans le pire des cas, je pourrai toujours revendre le T40p  a quelqu'un qui ne peut pas profiter de la réduction et je rentrerai dans mes frais.
Si certains ont quelque chose à me reprocher, je leur propose gentilment de revendre tous leurs biens matériels non nécessaires à leur survie, de faire don de l'argent récolté à une association caricative, et d'aller vivre en hermite loin de cette société hédoniste, inconsciente et aux plaisirs bassement matériels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'un autre côté, quand on voit les prix des macs par rapport aux PCs je me demande bien qui osera me faire la "morale"


----------



## minime (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire un topic Powerbook vs T40p sur macgé et TT hardware?



Ton topic pose un problème à quelqu'un ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si on te trouve capricieux dis-toi que le vrai caprice serait de racheter un PowerBook quelques mois après ton premier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jacen a dit:
			
		

> lorsque j'utilisais un traitement de texte, le powerbook ramait de temps à autre et avait tendance à faire des "petits freezesé de 5 ou 6 secondes" pendant lesquels ils n'affichaient plus rien...



C'est une manière détournée de parler de MS Word ?


----------



## woulf (23 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est une manière détournée de parler de MS Word ?



Tu me l'as ôté de la bouche, MiniMe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, depuis que j'ai rencontré nisus Writer express pour OS X, ma vie a changé !
Je ne saurai que trop conseiller de l'essayer (trial de 30jours)


----------



## bibi78 (23 Septembre 2003)

citation jacen forum.tt-hardware.com



> Toutefois, en repassant sous PC je regreterai l'absence d'iTunes, et cette affection pour le PowerBook qu'on finit par voir comme quelque chose de "plus" qu'un ordinateur. Chais pas, j'ai parfois l'impression que mon powerbook est un être à part entière, une chose est sûre, il a modifié ma vie au quotidien.
> 
> Même si en tant que pciste je trouvais risible le concept de digital life style de Steve jobs et son hub numérique, et que je me disais que c'était exactement la même chose que sous PC, je ne peux nier que la facilité et l'aisance avec laquelle on utilise un powerbook, un ipod et mac os x sont quasi révolutionnaires.
> 
> ...



Tu vois tu n'es pas encore parti que, déjà tu évangélises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre lorsque tu dis, q"Apple n'a rien inventé tu devrais revoir tes classiques.
A+


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

En fait je pensais que j'allais finir par me faire bannir de macgé mais c'est le contraire qui s'est passé lol (me suis fait bannir de TT hardware... M'a tendance à tjs vouloir faire dans la contradiction peut être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Ba sinon, Apple ils ont inventé quoi?


----------



## ederntal (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> En fait je pensais que j'allais finir par me faire bannir de macgé mais c'est le contraire qui s'est passé lol (me suis fait bannir de TT hardware... M'a tendance à tjs vouloir faire dans la contradiction peut être
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
l'interface graphique, tu sais le truc avec un bureau, des icones... En gros l'ordinateur tel qu'on le connait


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> l'interface graphique, tu sais le truc avec un bureau, des icones... En gros l'ordinateur tel qu'on le connait


Bof, ils l'ont mis en pratique mais ils ont rien inventé, plusieurs groupes de recherche avaient proposé une interface graphique avant eux (même s'ils ne l'ont pas faite)


----------



## Sir (23 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour Jacen ,
Dire que le TP 40 est superieure en autonomie c moyen , prendre un pc que pour jouer c terriblement bete . Je le concois il y a pas bcp de jeux sur mac mais les jeux sur mac sont les meilleurs !!!!!
Alors pourquoi tu prendrais pas un pc de bureau et garderais ton powerbook ???
Franchement ... 
Sir.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (23 Septembre 2003)

il en a djà un de pc de bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il en veut un portable pour jouer à la fac


----------



## Sir (23 Septembre 2003)

C bien beau tout ca !!!!


----------



## Jacen (24 Septembre 2003)

Sir, ce n'est pas QUE pour jouer. Le jeu n'est qu'un *bonus*. Ce n'est pas le facteur principal d'achat.Par contre l'autonomie est un facteur important pour moi car j'utilise beaucoup mon portable loin d'une prise électrique, et mon powerbook 15" vit sur 2 batteries, or celles-ci ne sont pas compatibles avec le nouvel alu, donc il m'en faudrait racheter une à 150 euros ce qui alourdirait l'alu 15" et sa facture. 
Encore une fois, j'oblige personne à faire acheter un t40p, ce topic est un topic égoïste destiné à la base, à mon seul profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui j'ai honte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## decoris (24 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Ba je la met dans les défauts pasqu'elle sert à rien la radeon 9600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deux choses à rajouter : 
l'autonomie réelle du T40p ne dépasse surement pas celle du Ti.
la carte graphique du T40p n'est pas top, tu ne pourras plus jouer de façon décente à aucun jeu d'ici un an...

mes suggestions : 
n'achète pas un portable (puisque tu gardes ton Ti), mais un Desktop. tu peux avoir une machine ultime et évolutive pour le jeu à moins de 1500 euros écran 19" compris.

si tu ne veux un nouvel ordi que pour faire le malin à ta fac, alros prends le T40p, tous tes petits copains seront jaloux. mais dis toi bien que dans 6 mois, tu auras l'air bête avec cet ordi, qui t'aura couté un pont, et uqi sera dépassé par des modèles à 1500 euros.


----------



## Jacen (24 Septembre 2003)

"deux choses à rajouter : 
l'autonomie réelle du T40p ne dépasse surement pas celle du Ti."
Hahaha, la bonne blague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"la carte graphique du T40p n'est pas top, tu ne pourras plus jouer de façon décente à aucun jeu d'ici un an..."
Dans un an je serai ptêt mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"n'achète pas un portable (puisque tu gardes ton Ti), mais un Desktop. tu peux avoir une machine ultime et évolutive pour le jeu à moins de 1500 euros écran 19" compris."
Ouais mais j'ai deja un desk, et je joue pas assez au point de racheter un carte graphique rien que pour le jeu, la geforce 3 ti 500 me suffit.

"si tu ne veux un nouvel ordi que pour faire le malin à ta fac, alros prends le T40p, tous tes petits copains seront jaloux."
A mon avis, vu ce qu'ils y connaissent en ordi, je ferai plus le beau avec mon Ti qu'avec un IBM au look "retro".
"mais dis toi bien que dans 6 mois, tu auras l'air bête avec cet ordi, qui t'aura couté un pont, et uqi sera dépassé par des modèles à 1500 euros."
Ouais mais ça c'est le probleme typique de l'informatique y a rien de nouveau à ça.


----------



## ederntal (25 Septembre 2003)

Vu qu'apparement c'est un achat "coup de coeur" et que tu n'as pas de réels besoins et que tu as deja un mac et un pc... prends celui qui te fais le plus envie. Point barre.

Apparement c'est le IBM, ya rien de mal a sa, cela doit d'abord etre un plaisir pour toi, fonce!

@+

Ps: après viens pas dire qu'on t'as pas prévenu


----------



## Jacen (25 Septembre 2003)

Le réel achat coup de coeur c'était le Powerbook y'a 9 mois. D'ailleurs pour acheter un mac faut réfléchir plus avec son coeur qu'avec sa tête, objectivement rien ne vaut un bon PC


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Septembre 2003)

bon té encore là toi?

Il mérite un ban


----------



## Jacen (25 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> bon té encore là toi?
> 
> Il mérite un ban


Je te rappelle que c toi qui m'a fait acheter un mac, maintenant t'assume


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Septembre 2003)

Lol non tu te trompes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je t'ai échangé une boîte de mon chérie contre des infos pour bénéficier de l'adc lol
Et oui je suis gourmant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais d'un autre côté, c ce qui ta fait prendre définitivement ton mac non?


----------



## Jacen (25 Septembre 2003)

J'ai pas échangé les mon chéris contre des infos, j'ai juste vu que t'avais faim, c'était noël j'ai eu pitié


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Septembre 2003)

Depuis quand tu as pitié des gens toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu voulais ton ti, et pour que je laches l'affaire, tu m'as pris par les sentiments &gt; chocolats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avoues!


----------



## Jacen (25 Septembre 2003)

Et maintenant grâce à moi tu es bien gras et dodu


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bikoko (26 Septembre 2003)

Salut,

Je me suis enregistré rien que pour cette conversation.

Jacen, écoute moi bien, attention je vais le dire qu'une fois...

SI TU VEUX UNE MACHINE WINDOWS PREND UN T40!

Non mais c'est fou, tu nous prend à témoin pour justifier l'achat de ton portable, si tu es heureux avec une machine windows (et apparemment oui parc eque tu as besoin de jouer) et bien change, y'a aucun problème!
Moi je considère que windows Xp c'est de la merde, ça ouvre très vite un doc word, excel ou une fenetre de navigateur mais pour le reste c'est dans les choux.
Jaguar me fait rester sur mac, et après avoir essayé un peu panther il n'y a aucune chance de prendre une machine windows. Le T40 est un très bon portable pécé.

Quand à l'inutilité de la 9600 sur le titanium tu me fais rire : y'a pas que les jeux dans la vie, et pour faire tourner un maya ou un cinéma 4D crois moi qu'elle sert la carte. Et désolé pour toi en plus y'a des jeux pour mac, je joue raisonnablement et je suis content de pouvoir lancer UT2003, warcraft ou jedi knight.

Et une autre chose, quand je vois autour de moi que des professionnels rêvent d'un ti 1 ghz, et que toi tu t'en prend un par folie (ça peut arriver, je craque en ce moment pour un alu 1 ghz) et 9 mois après tu peux remettre 2200 euros dans un portable sans revendre l'ancien...tout ça apparemment à 19 ans (si j'ai bien compris) ça s'appelle un gamin pourri gaté.

Désolé si ça te blesse mais tous tes posts relèvent du caprice!


----------



## hugob (26 Septembre 2003)

Si tu veux que ton ordinateur marche, une seule solution: le Powerbook!!!


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

Je ne suis pas un gamin pourri gâté, loin de là, il se trouve juste que pour des raisons personnelles, acheter un portable tous les ans n'a rien de "difficile" pour nous. 
Je ne voudrais pas être malpoli bikoko, mais si c'etait pour répeter ce qui a été dit et redit par les macusers "fanatiques", à quoi j'ai répondu, et rerépondu, tu n'avais pas besoin de t'enregistrer, surtout si c'est pour tomber dans l'attaque personnelle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si j'en ai rien à foutre parce que je m'en sers pas, je suis sûr que maya et cinema  4d marcheront mieux sur un PC avec une carte graphique "pro" firegl certifiée aux près de diverses entreprises et épaulée par un centrino plutot que sur un mac où sa principale fonction sera d'aider un CPU insuffisament puissant à afficher de manière + ou - fluides toutes les petites fioritures mignonnes Aqua like. Sans oublier que la gestion de l'Open GL par OS X est bien mais pas top.

Enfin, oui il y a des jeux sur macs, c'est une évidence. Reste que d'un point de vue tant qualititatif que quantitatif, l'offre ludique sur PC est infiniment plus intéressante. MAIS je le *redis* je n'achète pas le T40p que pour jouer! 

L'intérêt d'avoir un T40p et un Ti 1ghz c'est avoir d'un côté un système réactif, utilisable à peu près partout et avec un taux de compatibilité tant au niveau logiciel que matériel énorme,  et de l'autre avoir un système plus lent mais beau, avec les avantages Apple que vous connaissez tous.
Oui, c'est du luxe, mais vu que je peux me le permettre, pourquoi ne pas avoir "presque" le meilleur des deux mondes tout en restant mobile? 
Ce topic a été créé à une époque ou je doutais, car des macusers m'avaient dit "prend pas un T40, prend un powerbook", et donc j'étais venu ici pour demander votre avis en ce qui concernait *mon* cas.  Reste que vous avez voulu transformer ça en mac vs PC ou je ne sais quoi, mais ce n'est pas grave, mon choix est fait et il l'a été de manière calme, posée et réfléchie, grâce à vous, aux gens de TT-hardware, aux différentes reviews trouvées sur internet, à mes expériences passées, et à une analyse de mes besoins actuels et futurs


----------



## woulf (26 Septembre 2003)

Attention, vilains Trolls inside:

Bon, alors Jacen, t'as pas encore reçu ton pécé daubique (clairement du caca l'ibm store, je vois que ça comme explication), 
tout biscornu (z'avaient pas la place de faire rentrer la batterie dedans), 
avec ton OS qui est un vrai "os", 
qui marche quand il a le temps, que même que c'est pas la peine de penser à jouer dessus parce que pour jouer, il faudrait d'abord que l'ordi marche,
qui va se remplir de virus comme une invasion de sauterelles, 
et qui est livré avec un tee shirt marqué dessus: "je suis le plus uber roxor de la terre et de l'univers et je ch.. sur les alu" (il faut dire que rien qu'avec la dénomination, tout est dit: T40, ça fait 'achment Terminator ce truc la, le bouzouk qui tue tout, l'ordi ultime des nerds en quête de puissance mouahahahaha, achetez un T40 vous deviendrez le maitre du Mooooooooonde

???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Voilà, fin des vilains trolls. Désolé, fin de journée éprouvante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, sérieusement, tu vas quand même pas acheter cette daube ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

Wouf, tu es sur Nice, c'est cool. T'as un powerbook? Quand j'aurai les 2 je viendrais te faire une petite démo, et on pourra comparer objectivement les 2


----------



## bikoko (26 Septembre 2003)

Jacen serieusement tu vient de casser mon trollometre tout neuf.

Je suis tres tres loin d'etre un fanatique

Et puis avoir deux portables surtout pour tes utilisations de nerd c du luxe, prend le comme tu veux mais c la verite!

D'aiileurs oui c du troll puisque tu n'es meme pas capable de te rendre compte de l'interet de la carte graphique.

Et mac os X n'a rien de lent sur un G4 1 ghz, je te l'ai dit ton pc est rapide pour ouvrir du word et une page ie, pour le reste xp et le multitache c deux choses separe. 

Tes demos ca sera quoi? nan serieusement? tu lanceras un jeu? cool!


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

bikoko a dit:
			
		

> Jacen serieusement tu vient de casser mon trollometre tout neuf.
> 
> Je suis tres tres loin d'etre un fanatique
> 
> Et puis avoir deux portables surtout pour tes utilisations de nerd c du luxe, prend le comme tu veux mais c la verite!


Tu sais lire?


			
				Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est du luxe, mais vu que je peux me le permettre, pourquoi ne pas avoir "presque" le meilleur des deux mondes tout en restant mobile?





			
				bikoko a dit:
			
		

> D'aiileurs oui c du troll puisque tu n'es meme pas capable de te rendre compte de l'interet de la carte graphique.


Je l'ai dit et je le redis, ceci n'est pas une comparaison dans l'absolue du T40p et de l'Alu 15"! le fait est que pour MOI (MOI MOI MOI MOI), la radeon 9600 n'a aucun intérêt sur lAlu, vu qu'à part jouer de manière occasionnelle je ne touche pas à la 3D.



			
				bikoko a dit:
			
		

> Et mac os X n'a rien de lent sur un G4 1 ghz, je te l'ai dit ton pc est rapide pour ouvrir du word et une page ie, pour le reste xp et le multitache c deux choses separe.


Mac os X n'a pas une réactivité digne de ce nom, à mon humble avis, sur mon Ti 1ghz. L'ai je mal configuré? sont ce les programmes tiers que j'utilisent,?j'en sais rien, mais le fait est là, comparé à mon PC desktop, ça "rame" et je dis ça parès 9 mois d'utilisation "intensive" (plus de 2h par jour, enfin par nuit plutôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en moyenne). 



			
				bikoko a dit:
			
		

> Tes demos ca sera quoi? nan serieusement? tu lanceras un jeu? cool!


J'allumerai les deux ordinateurs, et je verrai lequel des deux est opérationnel le plus rapidement


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

Je crois que je pourrais résumer ce topic par 
"non monsieur, je ne veux pas de votre aspirateur, j'en ai déjà un"


----------



## woulf (26 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je pourrais résumer ce topic par
> "non monsieur, je ne veux pas de votre aspirateur, j'en ai déjà un"



Ou bien: Je VEUX AB SO LU MENT acheter un nouvel aspirateur


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien: Je VEUX AB SO LU MENT acheter un nouvel aspirateur


Alors un qui aspire cette fois


----------



## bikoko (26 Septembre 2003)

un deuxieme aspirateur? mais pourquoi faire je n'ai que deux mains?

ah vous me dite que c mieux?

pisssque vous le dite alors!

Je te parle pas de reactivite je te parle de rapidité (et encore tu n'as pas vu panther)

Oui je sais lire, et toi? je le repete, c du luxe, c plus que ca c stupide et contre productif.

Bah oui pour toi toi toi toi la radeon 9600 a peut etre un interet limite (quoiqu'on t'ait explique qu'une bonne carte graphique sert toujours dans un mac pour mac os X), mais toi toi toi toi t'es aussi en train de faire tout un foin et de la critiquer.

Je repete : gosse pourri gaté !!!!(ce n'est pas une attaque c une realité)

Et puis les deux portables dans le sac ca va faire lourd


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

J'ai peut être oublié de préciser parce que ça ne vous regarde pas, que si va y'avoir 2 portables à la maison, c'est parce que nous sommes 2 utilisateurs, moi et ma mère, et que son vieil hp... ce fait vieux. 

Bikoko, un mac G4 1ghz ou 1,25 ghz c'est lent, c est pas rapide, c'est pas réactif par rapport à un PC équipé d'un Pentium M 1.6, c'est une évidence...

Bikoko, tu ne me connais pas, je ne te permets pas de faire un jugement sur ma personne à partir de données limitées et peu sérieuses (des posts sur un forum en l'occurence). Non, mais de quel droit tu te permets de me faire la morale? Sans rire? Tu ne m'a jamais vu, tu ne me connais pas, tu ne sais rien de moi.


----------



## bikoko (26 Septembre 2003)

ahhhhh ben voila, si tu dis que vous etes deux utilisateurs ca va mieux deja!

Mais sinon un etudiant, de 19 ans (je me trompe pas hein?) qui va depenser 4500 euros en moins de 9 mois pour un ordim si si je t'assure c un gosse gaté. Tu peux assumer hein, j'ai été un peu gaté aussi...

Un G4 1 ghz ou 1,25 c rapide, c ca que je te dis, tu joues au troll velu, mais a mon avis c plus ton cerveau ou ta vitesse de frappe qui te fera perdre du temps avec ton ordi, bah oui mon petit

Je te l'ai dit, la reactivite de ton windows c ok pour ouvrir excel,word ou explorer. D'ailleurs a mon humble avis, meme sans te connaitre, je te plie sur les deux premiers, moi avec un ibook G3 et toi avec ton pentium m...

Relis tes posts, tu ne fais que tu troll, tu ne fais que ca...


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

Tu vas me sortir des super benchs made in apple sous photoshop?
Arrête un peu la fumette, si les macusers attendaient tellement le G5 c'est que clairement, les G4 ont fait leur temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vu que tu me traites de troll, j'ose supposé que tu es sûr de toi et de ton avis, ça veut dire qu'au mieux, t'es juste mal informé, au pire...


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas me sortir des super benchs made in apple sous photoshop?
> Arrête un peu la fumette, si les macusers attendaient tellement le G5 c'est que clairement, les G4 ont fait leur temps.
> 
> 
> ...



Bon JACEN , ça SUFFIT  maintenant !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrête d'essayer de nous polluer la tête !

 Le MOSSIEUR TE DIT qu'on en veut pas de ton TERMINATOR 40 !! Va sur PC et lâche nous les baskets....


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

On t'a rien demandé powerbook867, et jusqu'à présent j'ai demandé à personne de me suivre, juste qu'on comprenne que je ne suis pas complètement fou, et qu'un switch n'est jamais définitif. C'est d'ailleurs très bête de switcher définitivement, l'intelligence voulant qu'on profite au maximum de ses deux visions différentes mais complémentaires de l'informatique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs très bête de switcher définitivement, l'intelligence voulant qu'on profite au maximum de ses deux visions différentes mais complémentaires de l'informatique.


Loin de moi l'idée de me meler de la polémique ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais tirer profit au maximum des 2 mondes en exploitant la quintescence des matos et des systèmes, c'est un must ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...avec mon PB alu 12" et mon IBM X30, je suis paré pour 100 % des situations et c'est 100 % de plaisir à passer de l'un à l'autre suivant les applis qu'on doit utiliser !
...bien entendu, il faut en avoir d'une part les moyens (j'utilise le matos de ma boite !) et d'autrepart l'envie !


----------



## Jacen (26 Septembre 2003)

CCOOOOOPAAAAAAAIIIIIIIINNNNGGGGG


----------



## mitchd (26 Septembre 2003)

A propos de l'Alu Book,

Cause double emploi (j'en ai maintenant un 2ième, celui de ma femme), je revends le mien modèle 1,25Ghz acheté la semaine dernière à Apple Expo. Evidemment, avec juste une semaien d'utilisation, je vais pas le brader, il a encore ses cartons, ses logiciels, son année de garantie, etc. Je consens à le vendre 10% sous le prix d'Apple Store, soit 2700.

Avis aux amateurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

mitchd a dit:
			
		

> Cause double emploi (j'en ai maintenant un 2ième, celui de ma femme), je revends le mien modèle 1,25Ghz acheté la semaine dernière à Apple Expo.








 Parce qu'au moment ou tu l'as acheté la semaine dernière, tu ne savais pas qu'il allait faire double emploi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A moins bien entendu que tu viennes de rencontrer ta femme et donc, de t'apercevoir qu'elle avait aussi un alu book ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















C'est trop ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2003)

A moins que ta femme se soit barrée en te laissant son alubook, ce qui ferait que tu te retrouves tout seul avec 2 engins !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : si c'est le cas ... mes excuses !!!


----------



## Sir (26 Septembre 2003)

The bIg toujours la pour rire !!!!


----------



## Jacen (27 Septembre 2003)

Gni? On vous a pas appri que c'est pas poli de venir polluer le topic des autres?


----------



## Philito (27 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A moins que ta femme se soit barrée en te laissant son alubook, ce qui ferait que tu te retrouves tout seul avec 2 engins !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaissss TheBig (Belgium 1pt)

Je me permet d'utiliser ton traditionel: Warffff ©®

Je travaille toute la journée sur PC et le soir sur mon MAC, et il y a du bon dans les deux mondes... donc voilà, à partir de là c'est une question de choix, de priorités, de saisons, de l'épaisseur de la pâte à pizza,....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perosnellement je préfère MAC et effectivement, je crois que j'aurais du mal à expliquer pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jacen, félicitations (anticipativement) d'être devenu major sur un seul thread !!!! (en plus en soutenant tout le long sur un forum mac que tu veux acheter un pc portable)


----------



## Jacen (27 Septembre 2003)

comment ça major, on va me filer un diplôme ("certifié microsoft" de préférence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?


----------



## iXel (27 Septembre 2003)

ce type est un gros beauf de hfr il faut laisser tomber


----------



## Jacen (27 Septembre 2003)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> ce type est un gros beauf de hfr il faut laisser tomber


cmove c naze est un gros beauf de hfr et en plus il est belge


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Gni? On vous a pas appri que c'est pas poli de venir polluer le topic des autres?



Toi le PCiste, tu deviens agaçant ! Va polluer les sites pc...


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2003)

_Qui troll le plus, troll le moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## iXel (27 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> cmove c naze est un gros beauf de hfr et en plus il est belge


Tu as un problème mocheté ?


----------



## Claude number X (27 Septembre 2003)

DU SANG, DE LA CHIQUE ET DU MOLARD !

C'est dingue que ce post soit encore en haut de la liste,
Achette le ton PC avant qu'IBM n'en fabrique plus et arrête d'en faire des tones


----------



## Jacen (27 Septembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> DU SANG, DE LA CHIQUE ET DU MOLARD !
> 
> C'est dingue que ce post soit encore en haut de la liste,
> Achette le ton PC avant qu'IBM n'en fabrique plus et arrête d'en faire des tones


C'est avec ce genre de remarques super intéressantes que vous uppez le topic... Vous n'avez qu'à vous en prendre à vous mêmes (idem pour pb867).


----------



## powerbook867 (27 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> C'est avec ce genre de remarques super intéressantes que vous uppez le topic... Vous n'avez qu'à vous en prendre à vous mêmes (idem pour pb867).



Allez va switcher PC et n'embête plus les 3 % de l'élite Mac !


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2003)

va l'acheter, arrete de venir nous emmerder avec tes états d'ames (vu que tu semble décidé) et viens nous dire que c'est génial après...


----------



## Jacen (28 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> va l'acheter, arrete de venir nous emmerder avec tes états d'ames (vu que tu semble décidé) et viens nous dire que c'est génial après...


Heuuu, j'aimerai qu'on m'explique l'intérêt de telles remarques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin je m'en fous, mon choix est fait, ce topic ne sert plus à rien et je vais demander à ce qu'on le ferme.


----------



## benR (28 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu, j'aimerai qu'on m'explique l'intérêt de telles remarques
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas pu suivre ce topic, mais j'ai en effet l'imrpession que ca n'a pas volé très haut...

Je ne sais pas d'ou vient le différent, mais comme le demande Jacen, je ferme.


----------

